# 2016 USVTA Summer Slam @ The Gate



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

The return of the inaugural USVTA Summer Slam is official! This years' race is July 29-31, which also happens to coincide with the end of the 15-16 USVTA Point Series. Bragging rights will be in high demand.

Action from last years race can be seen on YouTube here.

With close to 100 entries last year, this year is expected to draw even more after the unique layout and racing ended up being a big hit. Expect an appearance by Team CRC driver, Brian Wynn; there are also rumors of other companies wanting to come show off some of their new chassis'. 

Sign up now and pay for at least one class to guarantee a pit spot and any seating requests. Sign up on rcsignup or download the attached registration flyer and email/Paypal to [email protected]

USVTA Rules will be followed, we will tentatively be doing bump-up mains for VTA, USGT, and F1 instead of Triples to keep Sunday as short as possible for those traveling from around the country.

Fri: Practice
Sat: 3 Quals
Sun 1 Qual + Mains

Key Points:
25.5 for F1
Traction: SXT 3.0

USVTA Classes
U.S. Vintage Trans-Am R/C Racing Series

GT-R
The Official World GT-R Rules and Discussion - R/C Tech Forums

TC
Standard ROAR ruleset
Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep 32, Solaris Med, Gravity Type C

Sponsors:
PROTOform
SXT Racing Products
Gravity RC
RacedayProducts (RDP)
CRC - Calandra Racing Concepts
TQRacing
Kids Dialed In (KDI)
Roche USA
Mon-Tech
Wild Turbo Fan
Hyperdrive


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd like to thank Eric Epp from Protoform who has signed on to help sponsor this event. Eric is a huge fan and supporter of GT Style racing and their realistic bodies.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Last years race was a blast. It is a good chance to put a really big point pad in right at the end of the points season too.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Nate - What's WGTR going to run for motor?


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

GT-R: ROAR approved 17.5 turn


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*summer slam*

wayne can you add e me for vta and usgt? thanks dave willey


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

I got you added, Dave.


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

We're now at the 60 day mark until the show.

With just under 60 entrants and 100 entries, currently, we have already surpassed last years numbers! Interestingly, F1 is still outpacing VTA entries. TC is approaching a C Main. USGT is the current King with 30, will it reach a D Main?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

With the Summer Slam approaching fastly... If you haven't signed up on RCSignup or at the track please contact us ASAP!
There are over 70 bodies gonna be here and pit spots are limited!
We want to keep the entry count at 150 or less so we can get through the program in a reasonable amount of time


----------

